# drinking lemon water and diahrea?



## uncomfortable24/7 (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi. I have ibs c/d with gas and bloating. I have had it for alost 2 years. I take zoloft and it seems to help a bit. My problem is my diet. I do not know what to eat!! I have been drinking 8 glasses of water a day and taking multivitamin for the past 2 weeks. Yesterday, at work, I drank 9 glasses of water with lemon juice. By 7pm I had some stinky gas and a small bout of diahrea- afterward I felt better, Today I didn't have any water til 2:00, then I had lunch and about a half hour later I had bad diahrea. It was like all the water went through the wrong spot- sorry I know it's gross. The water seems to be giving me diahrea. Is that possible?My question is, is water and lemon juice bad?If so, I am lost. I thought fruit and veggies were good,too. But give me a bannana and watch out! What are some safe foods to eat. I know everyone is different but short of not eating what is going to be good for me?I hate this stupid ibs. Its Friday and I had to cancel my plans- again.Thanks for the help.


----------



## MelissaAnn83 (Sep 8, 2003)

hay uncomfortable... have you tried drinkin water w/out lemon? does that give you D also? Is it possible to drink to much water? I have C so no foods give me D, but if I have certain liquids (apple juice, lemon, mostly acidic things)especially on an empty stomach I get a stomach ache. I hope I helped a little. I would try drinking plain water for a while to see if it help. if you need somehing for flavor try a cucumber. I know it sounds weird but somtime I drink water w/ a small slice of lemon and a couple slices of cucumber... it tastes yummy to me... sorry Im not much help... but I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you are drinking bottled water and it contains magneisum this could cause you to have diarrhea also taking a multi vitamin can upset the stomach and yes it also contains magnesium and diarrhea along with the vitamin c, a, and e. Fruits and veggies are fiber and if you eat too much bloating and gas.Linda


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I read somewhere that you should drink very little during a meal and for an hour afterwards. I started doing this and it helped a lot! Supposedly if there is too much water in with food, the enzymes that break down the food get too watered down to work properly. Now, this may all be garbage, but it did help me a lot! You could try that. But then you do need to get your water in when you aren't eating!


----------

